
IBM building blockchain-based platform for big European banks - petethomas
http://reuters.com/article/idUSKBN19H2M6
======
ckastner
Apparently this uses the open-source Hyperledger Fabric. I wasn't familiar
with Hyperledger, but it's hosted by the Linux Foundation.

[https://github.com/hyperledger/fabric](https://github.com/hyperledger/fabric)

[https://hyperledger-fabric.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://hyperledger-
fabric.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

